
Reproducing Japanese Anime Styles with CartoonGAN AI - trcytony
https://medium.com/syncedreview/reproducing-japanese-anime-styles-with-cartoongan-ai-cf30d583736e
======
Nadya
Gah, I hate posting such low-info, high-noise comments but... I can't wait for
the day where I can finally claim to walk around "an anime world" with a AR/VR
headset. They told me anime isn't real - and someone out there is doing their
best to make it real.

This work is really awesome, it only saddens me that CartoonGAN, or anything
like it, will probably be outside of public reach for a while and I don't
think I could reimplement it from the research paper - I also had never heard
of many of the competing/comparison software which also had some good results
for certain images (though CartoonGAN seemed consistently the best out of the
example images, but those may have been cherrypicked because they were the
best of course)

I'd love to run photos I've taken of Japan through such a filter - especially
areas of Japan that, already, were "anime-ized" that I've taken pictures of.
Like "the lab" building from Steins;Gate or the turtle stepping stones in Kamo
river in Kyoto.

This is really cool - thanks for sharing it!

